# New On-road Club In Fayetteville Nc



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

THIS IS A GROUP THAT IS TRYING TO START AN R/C TOURING CAR CLUB IN FAYETTEVILLE THE CLUB NAME IS FMRC(FAYETTEVILLE MODEL RACING CLUB) WE ARE LOOKING TO RACE ELECTRIC AND NITRO CARS AND ANY CLASS THAT WANTS TO TURN RIGHT AND LEFT​​IF YOU ARE INTERESTED CHECK OUT OUR WEB SITE AT​http://fmrc0.tripod.com/​


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Web Site Is Comming A Long Check It Out


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

we are going to have our first race this Sunday check out the web site for details


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Great Race Today If You Missed It See You Next Sunday


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

just a few days away till race day can't wait


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

rain got us today and so far weather look awsome for next week


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Great Race Today Although It Was Shotend By Rain But Fun Was Had By All

Results

May 14th 

Electric 
1. Chris Crowder 16/4.06
2. Bob Richey 14/4.08
3. Tasha Chavis 7/4.16
4. Daniel Crowder 4/2.48

Nitro Tc 
1. Chris Sweat 34/6.05.8
2. Ali Hodge 25/6.05.1

Mt
1. James 41/6.04.3
2. Bob Richey 41/6.06.4
3. Ali Hodge 24/5.12.8
4 Fredric Legrigg 7/1.42.6


----------



## C Sweatt (Nov 4, 2005)

i had a good ole time out there. and will hopefully make it this coming wekeend on my way back in from ashville. finaly someone getting something going in fayetteville.. its great come on guys there has to be some more local guys that wants to get to gether to have some fun.. the word is stil getting out there but we will continualy have more people i think this is awsome.. see you fellas if not this wekend the most definently next weekend..
chris


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

good luck this weekend chris


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

weather looks great for sunday and sound like it will be a great turn out I canrt wait


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Electric Touring Car A-Main
1. Derrick Hayes 28	5:03.3
2. Chris Crowder	14	2:17.4
3. John Mcrae	11	2:48.5
4. Herb O’laughlin	DNS

Run What You Brung A-Main
1. Ernie Roberts 19	4:13.3
2. Brad Blackenshi 15	4:06.6
3. Tasha Chavis 10	4:06.9
4. Daniel Crowder	7	2:13.8
5. Bob Rickey DNS

Monster Truck B-Main
1. John Mcrae 25	4.04.8
2. Herb O’laughlin DNS
3. Fredric Rigg DNS
4. James Bennet DNS

Monster Truck A-Main
1. Bob Rickey 28	4:01.0
2. Steve Poverom 24	4:01.4
3. Matt Blaghfield DNS	
4. Jason DNS


----------



## C Sweatt (Nov 4, 2005)

What A Good Turn Out This Weekend. There Was Alot Of People Out There. Too Bad I Broke My Car When I Got There.. Thats Ok Though. I Just Enjoyed Hangin Out Anyways. Next Week We Should Have Some Pvc Pipe Layed Out Should Work A Lil Better. Cant Wait Wish It Was Tommorow.


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Should have an awsome turn-out this week I can't wait


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

a few hours left cant wait


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

TODAYS RESULTS

ELECTRIC TC B-MAIN 
1. HERB O’LAUGHLIN 14 5.25.0
2. John Mcrae 11 5.01.2
3. Travis 5 4.15.4
4 Kieth Mclamb 3 1.09.3

ELECTRIC TC A-MAIN
1. JIMMY MAC 23 5.03.0
2 GEORCE RYALS 23 5.03.8
3 CHRIS CROWDER 21 5.13.2
4 BOB RICKEY 16 5.18.3
5 DERICK HINES 1 0.18.0

NITRO TC A-MAIN
1 DERICK HINES 16 4.12.4
2 JOHN 9 4.06.4
3 BRAD BLACKENSHIP DNS
4. CHRIS SWEAT DNS
5. WILLIE JONES DNS

RUN WHAT YOU BRUNG A-MAIN
1. ERNIE ROBERTS 13 4.12.3
2. TOMMY BROWN 10 4.05.7
3. MICHEAL WALTERS 10 4.17.2
4. TASHA CHAVIS 6 4.21.5
5. KIETH MCLAMB DNS

MONSTER TRUCK A-MAIN
1. BOB RICKEY 39 6.01.1
2. SHAWN 36 6.02.2
3. STEVE 28 6.16.2
4. GARRETTE HAYES 3 1.27.2
5. HERB O’LAUGHLIN 1 0.14.6


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Great Racing Again This Week Here Are The Results 

June 4th Results 

Electric Stouring Car A-main
1. Chris Crowder	23 5:02.5
2. Herb O’loughlin	22 5:13.9
3. Bob Rickey 20 5:09.5
4. John Mcrea 20 5:11.4
5. Brad Blackenship	18 4:42.0
6 T-bro 17 5.06.8
7. Ernie Roberts	Dns

Run What You Brung A-main
1.timmy 15 4:09.1
2. Thasha Chavis	8 4:18.3
3. Robert Butler	6 4.00.9
4. T-bro 5 1.41.9
5. Tommy Bowen	Dns
6. Ernie Roberts Dns

Gas Truck A-main 
1. Herb O’loughlin 19 6.00.9
2. Garrett Hayes 15 5.57.3
3 Willie Tatum Dns
4. Kirk Carlson	Dns

Monster Truck A-main
1. Bob Rickey 39 5.48.4
2. Steve Poveromo	22 2:28.2
3. Tony Mclccettor 11 1:22.5
4. Bobby Browser Dns
5. T-bro Dns


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Results For June 11 
The Results Are Based Off Of Qualifing Dude To Rain Before Tha Mains

Etc B-main
1. Herb O’laughlin 20/5.02.2
2. Bob Rickey 20/502.7
3. Ernie Roberts 20/5.06.7
4. Mick Cummings 20/5.13.6
5 T-bro 9/2.43.7

Etc A-main
1. Jimmy Mac 26/5.11.4
2. Chris Crowder 22/5.00.3
3. Mike Cummings 21/5.06.7
4. John Mcrae 21/5.11.9
5. Derick Hines 21/5.12.3
6. Brad Blankenship 21/5.14.4

Rwb A-main
1. Tommy Bowen 15/4.04.3
2. Garette Hayes 15/4.06.5
3. Ernie Roberts 14/4.12.1
4. T-bro 13/4.07.8
5. Larance Burke 12/4.09.5
6. Robert Butler 6/3.29.4
7. Tasha Chavis 5/2.37.2

Ntc A-main
1. Brad Blankenship 20/6.12.2
2. Chris Sweat 14/3.15.2
3. John 13/6.02.9
4. Willie Jones 12/6.21.6
5. Derick Hines 9/2.42.3



Mt A-main
1. Steve Poveromo 23/5.41
2. Tony Mckelton 23/6.04
3. Bob Rickey 19/5.00
4. Chris Sweat 13/3.13
5. Herb O’laughlin 10/2.32
6. Garrette Hayes 7/1.46
7. T-bro Dns


----------



## zoom jr. (Mar 28, 2005)

man! that was some fun racin yesterday too bad it was cut short by rain i was really lookin forward to battling it out with herb and uncle E in the b-main guess there's always next week!!!


----------



## zoom jr. (Mar 28, 2005)

looks like the weather's ganna hold up this week,lookin for some pretty good racing


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

you better bring it boy or it might be the the c main for you hahahahahahahaha


----------



## zoom jr. (Mar 28, 2005)

hahahaha thats funny but unfortunatley for you i got my new body painted so i wont have to use your "mismounted" body (lol) 

coming for ya this week chris!!!!!see ya tommarow


----------



## zoom jr. (Mar 28, 2005)

looks like danny and his boy are comin this week chris thats two more added to the lineup


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

good my body better painted too or else!!!!!!!


----------



## zoom jr. (Mar 28, 2005)

nope it ain't we just painted mine yellow we didn't have time to paint anything else cause my sister's been in the hospital all week with high blood pressure and she just got out yesterday


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

hope she is doing ok see yall tomarrow


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Results for June 18th 
ETC B-MAIN
1. BRAD BLANKENSHIP 20/5.09
2. HERB O’LAUGHLIN 19/5.07
3. WILLIE JONES 15/5.03
4. MICK CUMMINGS DNS
5. MIKE CUMMINGS DNS

ETC A-MAIN
1. DANNY CLARK 21/5.07
2. DEROCK HINES 21/5.08
3. BOB RICKEY 20/5.07
4. CHRIS CROWDER 19/5.13
5. JOHN MCREA 18/5.12
6. ERNIE ROBERTS 15/5.12

RWB B-MAIN
1. MICHEAL O’LAUGHLIN	DNS
2. FREDRICK DNS
3. CHRIS SWEATT DNS

RWB A-MAIN
1. T-BRO 13/4.13
2. ERNIE ROBERTS 12/4.07
3. GARRETTE HAYES 11/4.19
4. TOMMY BOWEN 10/4.04
5. TASHA CHAVIS 10/4.08
6. R-W 10/4.13
7 JOHN MORGAN DNS

NITRO TC
1. WILLIE JONES 18/6.00
2. HERB O’LAUGHLIN 15/5.23
3. DERICK HINES DNS
4. CHRIS SWEATT DNS

MT A-MAIN
1. CHRIS SWEATT 28/3.54
2. STEVE P 24/3.43
3. GARRETTE HAYES 17/5.18
4. FREDRICK DNS


----------



## zoom jr. (Mar 28, 2005)

come tomarrow for some great parkinglot racing


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Indepensdance Bash Rsults

Etc A-main 
1. Justin L. 23/5.06.3
2. Geaorge Ryals 22/5.06.8
3. Chris Crowder 20/4.59.9
4. Jimmy Mack 20/5.06.2
5. Willie Jones 19/5.03.5
6. Ernie Roberts 17/4.35.7
7. Bob Rickey Dns

Rwb A-main
1. Tommy Bowen 12/4.06.8
2. Tasha Chavis 10/4.30.4
3. Garrett Hayes 4/1.33.8

Nitro Tc A-main
1. Chris Sweatt 25/6.08.9
2. Derick Hines 12/3.22.3
3. Shannon 3/1.01.0

Mt A-main
1. Garrett Hayes 38/6.13.0
2. Chris Sweatt 35/6.01.0
3. Steve P 32/6.01.6
4. Bob Rickey 9/1.06.3
5. John Mcrea Dns


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

July 9th Results 

Electric Tc A-main
1.	Brad (i Can’t Drive) Balnkenship 20/5.01.6
2.	Ernie Roberts 20/5.08.7
3.	Bob Rickey 19/5.10.3
4.	Derick Hines 10/2.41.0
5.	Tommy Bowen 6/1.55.4
6.	Juan 4/3.42.7

1/12th Scale A-main
1. Chris Crowder 35/8.14.6
2. Pete Nicholson 32/8.11.7

Rwb A-main 
1. Tommy Bowen 13/4.14.9
2. Garrett Hayes 12/4.08.6
3. Lyle 12/4.17.2
4. Tasha Chavis 12/4.21.5

Monster Truck A-main 
1. Steve P. 40/6.08.5
2. Fredrick 36/6.07.7
3. Shannon 26/6.07.4
4. Garrett Hayes Dns


----------



## Spoofy's Daddy (Apr 23, 2003)

Chris do you guys run the Mini Coopers like they run at rosewood? Also does anyone have th rules that tey go by for that class? 

Thanks,


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Richard The Classes And Rules Are On The Web Site The Mini Coppers Would Run In Run What You Brung Unless There Were 3 Or More In That Case We Would Tally The Racers And Get Rules From There Bring Out That 1/12th Scale I Will Be Back Like The 6th 
Here Are The Results From This Past Week
Etc A-main 
1 Derick Hines 21/5.06.6
2 Herb Oloaughlin	20/5.08.4
3 Ernie Roberts	19/5.07.6
4 Willie Jones	18/5.01.5
5 Bob Rickey 14/4.14.3
6 Tommy Bowen	5/1.35.0
7 T-bro 5/1.48.8

Rwb A-main 
1 Gatrret Hayes	12/4.06.5
2 Tasha Chavis 10/4.20.0
3 Shannon 9/4.11.2
4 Chrissy 6/4.28.9

1/12th Scale A-main
1 Chris Crowder	34/8.13.3
2 Derick Hines	28/8.22.4

Ntc A-main
1 Rey 19/5.07.7
2 Shannon 17/5.02.3
3 Lenzo Dns
4 Deon Dns
5 Herb Olaughlin Dns

Mt A-main
1 John Mcrea 38/5.04.4
2 Steve P. 36/5.04.4
3 Pat 32/5.04.0
4 Garrett Hayes	31/4.29.6
5 Jason 3/1.06.5
6 Deon Dns


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Aug 6th Results

Etc B-main
1. Allan 15/5.17.7 Team Losi Xxx-s 
2. Vinny 8/3.06.0 Team Losi Xxx-s
3. John Mcrea 1/0.33.5 X-ray T1

Etc A-main
1. Chris Crowder	21/5.08.4 Team Losi Xxx-s
2. Bob Rickey 20/5.13.9 Hpi Pro 3
3. Willie Jones	19/5.09.9 Team Associated Tc4
4. Ernie Roberts	18/5.06.1 Team Associated Tc4
5. Tommy Bowen 17/5.00.9 Team Associated Tc3

Rwb A-main 
1. Chrissy 12/4.08.3 Team Associated 18b
2. Tahsha Chavis	10/4.08.3 Team Associated 10l

Nitro Tc 
1. Rey 22/6.00.2 Hpi Rs4
2. Tommy Grubbs 8/2.08.2 Hpi Rs4
3. Willie Jones Dns Taem Associated Ntc3
4. Shannon Dns Traxxas Nitro 4tec

Mt 
1. Clay 42/6.03.9 Traxxas Revo 
2. Steve P. 38/5.34.1 Traxxas Revo
3. Fred 15/5.05.7 Traxxas T-max
4. Bob Rickey 8/2.28.6 Team Losi Lst


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

08-27-06

Etc A-main 
1. Derick Hines	22/5.06.0	Mrtcbd
2. Bob Rickey 20/5.03.8	Hpi Pro 3
3. Tommy Bowen 18/5.07.5	Tc-3 
4. Semaj 15/5.28.5	Unk
5. John 12/5.18.0	Tc-3
6. Willie Jones	3/.31.3 Tc-4
7. Ernie Robets Dns Tc-4

Rwb A-main
1. Tasha Chavis 13/4.11.4	Hpi Pro 3
2. Steve P. 12/4.09.4	Unk
3. Manul Dns Rc18b

Ntc A-main
1. Steve P 20/6.00.9	Nitro 4tec
2. Shannon Dns Nitro 4tec
3. Fredric Dns Ntc3

Stock Truck A-main
1. Ernie Roberts 41/5.06.1	T-3 
2. T-bro 10/1.21.8	Unk
3. Herb Olaughlin 5/.52.3 T-4


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Sept 4th Results
Etc C-main
1. Willie Jones	Dns Ft Tc4
2. Chrissy Dns Tc4

Etc B-main
1. Tommy Bowen	20/5.06.2 Tc3
2. Richard P 20/5.16.0 Shumacher Axis
3. Samaj 13/5.17.4
4. Tasha Chavis 7/3.42.8 Hpi Pro 3
5. Ken 3/1.26.1 Tc3

Ect A-main
1. Derick Hines	22/5.08,5 Mrcbd
2. Ernie Roberts	22/5.11.8 Ft Tc4
3. Mick Cummings	21/5.05.9 Tc3
4. Bob Rickey 20/5.05.9 Hpi Pro 3
5. Mike Cummings	19/5.00.8 Irs Tc3

Ntc A-main
1. Tommy Grubbs	24/6.07.1 Hpi Rs4 3
2. Big Al 21/6.02.3 Hpi Rs4 3
3. Vinny 1/17.8 Ntc3
4. Steve P Dns Nitro 4tec

Stadium Truck A-main
1. Manny Dns
2. Ernie Roberts	Dns
3. T-bro Dns

Monster Truck A-main
1. John Mcrea 43/6.05.4 E-max
2. Clay 38/6,04,2 Revo
3. Fredrick 21/5.06.9 
4. Steve P	 20/ 4.48.8 Revo


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Sept 10 2006

Etc A-main
1. Richard Medlin	22/5.10.9 Xxx-s
2. Mick Cummins	21/5.02.8 Ft Tc-3
3. Mike Cummings	20/5.12.7 Irs Tc-3
4. Ernie Roberts	19/5.14.5 Ft Tc-4 
5. Tasha Chavis	14/5.13.6 Hpi Pro 3
6. Bob Rickey 12/3.21.7 Hpi Pro 3

Rwb A-main
1. Manual 13/4.21.7 Rc18t
2. Johnny Medlin	13/4.21.9 Xxx-t
3. John 10/4.07.5 Traxxas Rustler 

1/12th Scale A-main
1. Pete Nicholson	38/8.11.9 New Track Record Team Associated 12l4 
2. Chris Crowder	37/8.08.0 Team Associated 12l3
3. Derick Martin	34/8.05.9 Team Associated 12l4
4. Ernie/derick 28/8.13.1 Team Associated 12lw

Ntc A-main
1. Tommy Grubbs 25/6.13.2 New Track Record Hpi Rs4 3
2. Big Al 21/6.15.4 Hpi Rs4 3
3. Shannon 19/6.13.5 Nitro 4 Tec

Mt A-main 
1. John Mcrea 43/6.03.5 New Track Record E-max 
2. Fredrick 35/6.04.3 T-max


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Sept. 17 2006 Results 

Etc B-main 
1. Willie Jones 22/5.02.8 Ft Tc-4 
2. Mick Cummings	22/5.03.5 Ft Tc-3
3. Bob Rickey 21/5.06.3 Hpi Pro 3 
4. Shannon 17/5.14.6 Tc-3
5. Samaj 4/5.24.4
6. Tommy Bowen 3/.46.3 Ft Tc-3 

Etc A-main
1. Richard Fields 24/5.06.6 Shumacher Axis 
2. Terrell 24/5.10.2 Tamiya Evo 5 
3. Chris Crowder	24/5.12.1 Hpi Pro 3 Tq
4. Derick Hines 23/5.04.9 Mr4 Tc Bd
5. Ernie Roberts 22/5.00.8 Ft Tc-4 
6. Jimmy Mac 0 Dnf Tamia Ta05

Rwb A-main
1. Derick Hines 16/4.04.4 Rc18t Tq
2. Chrissy 12/3.53.6 Tc-4 
3. Jammie 9/4.12.7 Tamiya Minni Cooper 
4. Manual 7/2.09.8 Rc18t
5. Jeff 6/4.00.6 Minni Z

1/12th Scale 
1. Chris Crowder 37/8.02.8 12l3 Tq 
2. Ernie Roberts 33/8.08.6 12lw
3. Mike Cummings 29/8.10.6 Switchblade 
4. Derick Hines 6/8.16.5 12lw

Ntc A-main
1. Rey 25/6.09.6 Hpi Rs4 Tq
2. Steve P 18/6.07.3 Nitro 4-tec
3. Shannon 10/3.58.1 Nitro 4-tec

Mt A-main 
1. John Mcrea 44/6.05.2
2. Fredrick Dns Tq
3. Steve P Dns


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

24 Sept. 06 

Etc B-main
1. Mick Cummings 20/5.04.1 Ft Tc3
2. Tommy Bowen 19/5.02.4 Jrxs
3. Tasha Chavis 16/5.15.0 Hpi Pro 3

Etc A-main 
1. Richard Fields 24/5.08.7 Shumacher Axis 
2. Ernie Roberts 23/5.02.0 Ft Tc4
3. Willie Jones 23/5.07.8 Ft Tc4
4. Bob Rickey 22/5.13.7 Hpi Pro 3
5. Mike Cummings 20/5.03.7 Ft Tc3

Rwb A-main 
1. Manual 14/4.17.3 Rc18t
2. Ernie Roberts 14/4.17.4 T3
3. Daniel Crowder 9/4.20.9 Xxx-t

1/12th Scale A-main 
1. Richard Fields 39/8.03.4 Carpet Knife 
2. Chris Crowder 31/6.12.1 12l3
3. Ernie Roberts 20/8.10.4 12lw 

Ntc A-main 
1. Tommy Grubbs 26/6.03.1 Rs4 3
2. Rey 24/6.06.8 Ntc3
3. Steve P 18/5.58.6 Nitro 4tec 
4. Big Al 1/0.17.0 Rs4 3
5. Wille Jones Dns


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

15 October results

ETC A-MAIN
1. CHRIS CROWDER 23/5.08.1 TA-05
2. ERNIE ROBERTS	22/5.09.2 FT TC-4
3. TOMMY BOWEN 16/5.02.8 FT TC-3 
4. BOB RICKEY 15/3.55.8 PRO 3 
5. DERICK HINES 2/0.42.2 MR4TC BD

MINI 
1. DERICK HINES 21/5.00.0 RC18T
2. MANUAL 18/5.08.4 RC18T
3. CHRIS 13/5.10.8 RC18T
4. TASHA CHAVIS	10/5.07.6 MINI LST

NTC A-MAIN 
1. BIG AL 22/6.00.6 RS4 3
2. STEVE P 21//6.14.2 NITRO 4 TEC
3. CHRIS SWEAT	DNS


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

rained out this week but we will race on Sunday starting at 2 PM


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Oct 29th Results 

Etc A-main
1. Chris Crowder	22/5.03.0 Ta-05
2. Ernie Roberts	22/5.09.3 Ft Tc-4 
3. Derick Hines	19/5.17.6 Mr4tc-bd
4. Fredrich Grigg	11/5.25.7 Mr4tc
5. Shannon 9/4.56.4 Ft Tc-3
6 Bob Rickey Dns	Hpi Pro 3
7. Pete Nicholson	Dns	X-ray T-1

Mini A-main
1. Derick Hines 18/4.57.8 Rc18t
2. Manual 14/5.01.4 Rc18t
3. Tasha Chavis	13/5.10.9 Mlst
4. Christian 12/5.18.0 Rc18t

Nitro Tc A-main
1. Tommy Grubbs 25/6.04.8 Rs4-3
2. Big Al 23/6.03.1 Rs4-3 
3. Steve P 20/6.04.1 Nitro 4 Tec
4. Rey Dns Magic G-4 
5. Gino Dns Rs4-3


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

Tomarrow Looks Great Can't Wait To Get Alot Of Peaople Put In Jan Awsome


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

you should check us out new 450 foot lay-out its awsome


----------

